# Antique Wheel Assembling Chuck



## Freqman1 (Nov 13, 2022)

This is local pick-up only or I will deliver to Spring MLC for free. It's a heavy piec of metal and what you see is what you get. Measures appoximately 25" across. Obviously missing the stand as seen by orignal ad. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## sm2501 (Nov 13, 2022)

I’ll start at $200.


----------



## tanksalot (Nov 13, 2022)

I just have to say that is really cool .


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 14, 2022)

sm2501 said:


> I’ll start at $200.



Good start-we’ll call it a deal! Thanks, Scott


----------

